# In canberra next week



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all, got some work on down in funtown: The office is on lake Ginaderra (sp?) at Emu bank Belconnen. WIll take the yak down if anyone fancies meeting for either a early morn or late arvo fish around there either tues/wed 18/19. 
Is ther even any fish in there actually lol, my colleagues seemed to think not...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Your collegues aren't too smart then...

I can't give definate answers on morning or afternoon sessions until the day sorry mate, I live 2mins from it, so it depends on what work is like as to if I can make it. You can see anyone else on the lake anyway, so if I see someone new I'll paddle over and say hi


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

sounds good, I've got a bright blue RTM tempo. I do work with some quite silly people, you're dead right. Whats in there then? I was thinking about chucking some plastics or bibbed minnows round thought redfin might go for them?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Reddies are just starting to come out of their hidey holes - planned on a pedal on Tuesday, so may see you there

Cheers

Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Heya Col, a good range of fish in Gininderra.
> 
> Redfin, Yellowbelly, Carp and Cod are the primary culprits. I've only been on the lake once, in the middle of winter, so no surprise that I didn't catch anything.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much spot on.

Red-The eastern bank of the west arm is an awesome mixed bag depending on which bit. The steep banks are fantastic for natives, the flatter banks are generally on for reddies all the time.

Oh, Col, when you see the big concrete block in the middle of the east arm, run the sounder round it, there is generally bigger reddies schooled up around it, and the bridge pylons furter down.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

thanks guys, awesome info! This will make an otherwise routine and boring trip a lot of fun.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

koich said:


> You can see anyone else on the lake anyway, so if I see someone new I'll paddle over and say hi


You'll recognise from his Avatar :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

What is 'early' and what is 'late'? Retired old farts like me keep bankers' hours in cold mornings :shock:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

well my plans are scuppered guys...what a bummer my Ute is playing up a bit and don't really want to take a 600km round trip until i get it sorted so Im going to take a hirecar. 
I'll go for a spin on the western arm, eastern bank on the googlemap looks like a carpark on Diddams close so I'll have a wander and a flick from there between 6 and 9 weds AM If I see any kayaks I'll give you a wave.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If you're now fishing landbased, I'll send you some spots, i know that place like the back of my hand.

Check your pm's soonish.


----------

